# Chiggers chiggers chiggers!!



## stuckbuck (Aug 16, 2009)

I went to ocmulgee wma this weekend and I got covered with chiggers. Is there anything yall know of I can put on them. 
Thanks in advance.


----------



## MAPSTRE (Aug 16, 2009)

Put a cup of bleach in a bath.


----------



## Bubba moore (Aug 16, 2009)

*chiggers*

yeah.what he said.I would use more like 5 cups in a hot bath.works for me everytime. within 6 hours of getting chiggered up.


----------



## tylernext (Aug 16, 2009)

start drinking apple cider vinegar will help with ticks and chiggers


----------



## Spotlite (Aug 16, 2009)

salt water is also good to bath in


----------



## murf (Aug 16, 2009)

Need to ask, what the heck is a chigger??


----------



## fishtail (Aug 16, 2009)

murf said:


> Need to ask, what the heck is a chigger??


(oh, he would have fun feeding Sand Gnats)
Like they said and a good soapy scrub bath before they embed themselves.


----------



## jimbo4116 (Aug 16, 2009)

stuckbuck said:


> I went to ocmulgee wma this weekend and I got covered with chiggers. Is there anything yall know of I can put on them.
> Thanks in advance.





murf said:


> Need to ask, what the heck is a chigger??



AKA: Red bugs, red bugs, red bugs  no relation to sand gnats.


"What are chiggers and how do they bite?."  
August 2009.


Chiggers are tiny bugs that are known for delivering bites that itch intensely. If you have ever been out in the woods or an open field in spring, summer or fall, you may have gotten chiggers around your waistband or on your ankles. They leave red, itchy bumps on your skin. 

Chiggers are the larvae of mites belonging to the suborder prostigmata, commonly called harvest mites or scrub mites. Like ticks and spiders, mites go through three biological stages in their life cycle: They begin as eggs, hatch as larvae, develop into nymphs and finally become adults. Nymph and adult harvest mites feed mostly on plant life and don't bother people or other mammals, but in the larval stage, many of the species in the prostigmata suborder are parasitic. After a parasitic chigger hatches, it finds a good position on tall grass or other vegetation so it can spring onto a passing animal. When it finds an animal, it attaches to the animal to gather the protein it needs to grow into the nymph stage.  


Chiggers do not burrow under your skin, as many people believe, nor do they feed on animal blood. They actually feed on the fluids in skin cells. To get the fluids, they attach themselves to a skin pore or hair follicle and inject a digestive enzyme that ruptures the cells. The enzyme also hardens the surrounding skin tissue, forming a sort of straw for sucking the skin cell fluids. The whole process irritates the skin, causing an itchy red bump that continues to cause discomfort for several days. Chiggers are only about 1/50th of an inch (0.5 mm) in diameter and so are too small to be seen with the naked eye. This invisibility is the reason so many people believe chiggers burrow under the skin. 

You might encounter chiggers in any number of environments, but they are especially concentrated in damp areas with a lot of vegetation. They are attracted to concealed, moist conditions on hosts, too, so they tend to attach to skin under tight clothing, such as socks and underwear, or in concealed areas of the body, such as the groin and the armpits. One way to decrease the chance of chigger bites is to wear loose clothing when you're in the woods or other infested areas. You should also take a shower as soon as you get home from an outdoor expedition, to remove any chiggers before they attach to your skin. 

In North America, chiggers don't spread any diseases to humans, but chigger bites can get infected. You should keep the irritated area clean and refrain as much as possible from scratching. In other parts of the world, chiggers may pose a more serious threat. In some areas of AsiaEdited to Remove Profanity ----, for example, certain chigger species carry the disease scrub typhus. If you spend a lot of time outdoors, check an insect and spider field guide to find out what sort of chiggers are in your area. 

One commonly known remedy for chigger bites is to apply nail polish to reduce itchiness. This does not kill the chigger or treat the bite in any way. It simply seals the area off from the air, which keeps the sore from itching so badly. If you want to apply something to relieve itching, it's much better to use a salve or cream that contains antihistamines (Caladryl or hydrocortisone salves are the most common). Like nail polish, these treatments will seal the bite from the surrounding air, but they will also help to prevent infection. If the welts continue to irritate you for more than a couple of weeks, they might be infected and you should see a doctor.


----------



## Bowser (Aug 16, 2009)

Cover them with clear finger nail polish.. That is the only thing that kills them fast...Not any fun....


----------



## dawg2 (Aug 16, 2009)

Get a cotton ball, soak it in rubbing alcohol (90% is best) and scrub the bite (every single one) then hold it on each bite for 30 seconds.  It works faster than finger nail polish.  I use a freshly soaked cotton ball for each bite.


----------



## knot (Aug 16, 2009)

Anybody remember octagon soap?  I always bathed with it after being in woods to get rid of red bugs. Wonder if it is still sold? I haven't seen any in years.


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 16, 2009)

knot said:


> Anybody remember octagon soap?  I always bathed with it after being in woods to get rid of red bugs. Wonder if it is still sold? I haven't seen any in years.



You can still find it in some stores. Right ofhand, I can`t remember which ones.


----------



## Milkman (Aug 16, 2009)

knot said:


> Anybody remember octagon soap?  I always bathed with it after being in woods to get rid of red bugs. Wonder if it is still sold? I haven't seen any in years.





Nicodemus said:


> You can still find it in some stores. Right ofhand, I can`t remember which ones.




I bought some Octgon soap recently at the General Store in Dalonega Ga


The BEST thing I have ever used for Chiggers is Chigger Rid. I always bought it a small home town type pharmacys

Here is a link to an on line supplier that seems to be sold out at the moment.

http://www.shopinprivate.com/chigchigrel.html


----------



## GoldDot40 (Aug 16, 2009)

Bowser said:


> Clover them with clear finger nail polish.. That is the only thing that kills them fast...Not any fun....



You do realize that by the time you even feel a chigger  bite begin to itch, the chigger larva has fallen off long before then. A chigger bite is very similar to a mosquito bite. They do NOT embed themselves into your skin.


----------



## Bowser (Aug 17, 2009)

dawg2 said:


> Get a cotton ball, soak it in rubbing alcohol (90% is best) and scrub the bite (every single one) then hold it on each bite for 30 seconds. It works faster than finger nail polish. I use a freshly soaked cotton ball for each bite.


 

I will have to try this one


----------



## rumcreek (Aug 17, 2009)

*prevention*



tylernext said:


> start drinking apple cider vinegar will help with ticks and chiggers



The vinegar works great. I try to drink a half cup weekly and I never get ticks or chiggers anymore.


----------



## Jeff Raines (Aug 17, 2009)

Bassquatch said:


> You do realize that by the time you even feel a chigger  bite begin to itch, the chigger larva has fallen off long before then. A chigger bite is very similar to a mosquito bite. They do NOT embed themselves into your skin.


I've posted the same info on here before,nobody reads it.They still believe in their old wives tales


----------



## jimbo4116 (Aug 17, 2009)

Jeff Raines said:


> I've posted the same info on here before,nobody reads it.They still believe in their old wives tales



Exactly, See post #8


----------



## Jeff Raines (Aug 17, 2009)

jimbo4116 said:


> Exactly, See post #8


The only time I've ever been published in a magazine was for an article on chiggers and ticks.I did a WHOLE lot of research.
Basically it's too late once you're bitten,the key is prevention


----------



## the r.o.c. (Aug 17, 2009)

before you go to the woods, go buy a can of permanone. wal mart has it in the camping section. treat cloths not skin.  you can treat cloths a week ahead of time, like before hunting.  no ticks or chiggers. ive been using it for years. i have a lawn care business, when im in high grass i always put it on my boots.


----------



## Mr. Fishunt (Aug 18, 2009)

*Chigger Bites*

Liberally apply Neosporin to each bite.
The itch is actually an infection and the Neopsporin will make it heal quicker.

Ticks, chiggers, no-see-ums are all the children of satan!

Regards,
Mr. Fishunt


----------



## Razorback (Aug 18, 2009)

Its either *prevention* by pickle juice, apple cider vinegar, pemanone spray, tucking pants into boots...or *suffering* with the bites.

I gained two this weekend from parts unknown.  They are on my left knee.  I was wearing jeans while doing cutting my yard. Royal PIA...my current post bite treatment is neosporin.

Razor


----------



## 30 06 (Aug 18, 2009)

As posted before tuck your pants leg in and put turpentine on them and edges of shoes, you want get any chigger bites. Do not put on skin and go out in the sun you will blister bad.


----------



## hogtrap44 (Aug 23, 2009)

High oct gas


----------



## shortround1 (Aug 25, 2009)

fishtail said:


> (oh, he would have fun feeding Sand Gnats)
> Like they said and a good soapy scrub bath before they embed themselves.


 by the time he started to itch, the little buggar is gone. i use a jump in the pool, swab  alcohol. the best thing is do not make the same mistake twice, perminone and deep woods off


----------



## elfiii (Aug 26, 2009)

Milkman said:


> I bought some Octgon soap recently at the General Store in Dalonega Ga
> 
> 
> The BEST thing I have ever used for Chiggers is Chigger Rid. I always bought it a small home town type pharmacys
> ...



I concur. Clear nail polish is the same thing, but the Chiggerid has oil of camphor in it.


----------



## Boar Hog (Aug 27, 2009)

1 cup of table salt in a hot bath! Works every time.


----------

